# Shiva-Leatherface: World Axioms



## Abishai100 (Mar 28, 2016)

Shiva is the unusual Hindu god of destruction and meditation.

Leatherface is the fictional chainsaw-wielding cannibal from the popular _Texas Chainsaw Massacre_ horror film franchise.

Shiva represents authority, asceticism, vanity, and self-control.

Leatherface represents mania, terror, cannibalism, and absurdism.

These two 'folk mythos' avatars have become symbolic of pedestrian rituals.


Hinduism saw a rise in popularity in America during the counter-culture movement (1960s) when the bohemian, naturalism, and expressionism of Hindu mythology was discovered to be very compatible with the free-love and egalitarian ethos of the counter-culture 'hippies.'  People were experimenting with drugs, music, and religion, and liberalism-oriented Hindu avatars/deities such as Shiva (yoga merchant) and Kali (female deity symbolizing gender rage) were finding new fans among American youngsters curious about strange philosophies.


The decline of the counter-culture movement saw the rise of Charles Manson and the 'Helter-Skelter' fiasco, when bohemian liberalism was challenged by anti-social nihilism.  In 1974, Tobe Hooper released his ground-breaking and heart-pounding gore-fest film _The Texas Chainsaw Massacre_ which introduced the world to the mania of Leatherface (the chainsaw-wielding demon).


Recent films such as "American Psycho" [2000] expound on culture vertigo ideas and suggest a timeless human fascination with norm coordination.

Understanding how to compare and contrast naturalism/asceticism (i.e., Shiva) with anarchy/absurdism (i.e., Leatherface) helps us evaluate how culture symbols become colloquialized.

How can we use the application value of the folk mythos avatars Shiva and Leatherface to analyse or assess the social value of divinity-colloquialization idols such as Lucifer Morningstar (DC Comics), a comic book translation of the Christian adversary Lucifer (or Satan, the Devil)?





====

Shiva

Leatherface


----------



## Abishai100 (Apr 7, 2016)

*Swampland Securities*


In the iconic self-destruction novel *"Heart of Darkness" (Joseph Conrad)*, an officer is sent on a mission to find a rogue soldier who has become immersed in a jungle world where he indulges in yearnings of nihilism and contempt.

Most religions offer deities/avatars who signify a perception of hope or optimism.  Christianity and Hinduism, however, offer clear avatars who represent danger, destruction, and demonology.  The Devil in Christian mythology attempts to defy the divinity of man by leading him to corrupt the Earth.  Shiva, brooding Hindu god of destruction and meditation rules over the yearnings in men which lead to defiance and drunkenness.

To appreciate how light and darkness intertwine, we need only examine the plethora of experience-curiosity images in modern American art.  American horror films, for example, present super-psychotic characters, zombies, and ghosts which represent a human angst towards death, pain, and anti-socialism.  The American horror film franchise _The Texas Chainsaw Massacre_ presents our famous chainsaw-wielding masked cannibal named Leatherface who stalks random passerby in some absurdist gesture meant to convey a general malice towards life itself.

The Hindu god Shiva and the American horror film character Leatherface both symbolize a civilization curiosity about destruction and shadows of the heart.

It is worthwhile, therefore, to understand how Shiva and Leatherface signify a human *understanding* of evil:




====

"
Lord Shiva, the supreme Hindu master of destruction, and Leatherface, the ghoulish chainsaw-wielding cannibal find themselves wandering the swamplands of New Orleans in the summer of 2016.  Shiva has been roaming America for six years in search of Leatherface who was born in a mess of post-Industrialization media hysteria leading to bizarre copycat crimes.  Leatherface was motivated to become a monster after seeing the American violence-glorification film "Natural Born Killers" [1994].  Finally, Shiva confronts Leatherface.

SHIVA: You're carrying that terrifying chainsaw even in these swamplands, Leatherface?

LEATHERFACE:  How did you know my name, and why is your hand glowing?

SHIVA:  Oh, these are fireflies in my fist.  Why are you carrying a chainsaw in these swamplands?

LEATHERFACE:  Humanity does not appreciate the fear associated with decimation of Earth's ecosystems, so I've become a swampland boogeyman!

SHIVA:  There is little opportunity for spiritual enlightenment when you simply murder people who may otherwise be educated about environmental science!

LEATHERFACE:  I know you, Shiva.  You are the Hindu master of destruction.  You are no stranger to death.

SHIVA:  True.  However, Leatherface, I also appreciate how sentimentalism (or pity) is a part of strength!

LEATHERFACE:  Let us agree to disagree then.  You think destruction yields sorrow, and I think destruction yields survivalism.

The two part ways but feel slightly more educated and experienced about horror dialogue!"

====



This sort of mock-debate illuminates the intriguing contours of mental self-improvement and metaphysical discomfort (if that is not an oxymoron!).




*Shadow Psychology*


----------

